
Ubuntu One Music Store enters public beta, Canonical calls for more testers - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2010/03/23/ubuntu-one-music-store-goes-into-public-beta-canonical-calls-for-more-testers/
======
va_coder
If Apple purposely makes it difficult for this to work with the IPhone then
it's clear to me they are no different then Microsoft.

